
October Internet Attack Targeted PlayStation Network, Researchers Say - collinmanderson
http://www.wsj.com/articles/october-internet-attack-targeted-playstation-network-researchers-say-1479250847
======
collinmanderson
"A single videogame player with a grudge might have caused the massive
internet failure"

